# Forrest WoodworkerII 10" 40 T Thin Kerf Saw Blade



## Karson

Glad you are happy nice blade. We use them at the toy making workshop.


----------



## Chip

I have 2 and think they are great. They cut like going through butter don't they? Nice review.


----------



## PurpLev

Thanx for the review, maybe you can shed some more light on the matter for me : I was considering the Forrest thin kerf, but I am using the Bosch 4100 table saw and it has the riving knife, and from what I've read before the riving knife is thicker then the Forrest thin kerf making it stop the wood from passing through… are you using the Bosch 4100 or 4000 table saw? have you experienced any issues like that with this saw?

Thanks


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review! these look like some great blades. the good reviews just keep stacking up!


----------



## CorporalWilly

You guys are sure teaching me a whole bunch. Better for me to watch you pros do your magic on wood. Very nice info on the blade.


----------



## croessler

When I bought my General TS I also bought a Forrest WWII; I have yet to be disappointed. Also, if you ship it to them for sharpening they also re-balance the blade and repair chipped or broken teeth. I think it proves their faith in the product the sell.


----------



## wooddon

Had one for 20 years, best buy I ever made.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for the review Brad.


----------



## jwicks

Could someone who owns this blade use a caliper to provide the kerf size and plate size for the WWII thin kerf blade?

I'm looking on getting one for my Steel City hybrid saw but the smallest riving knife they provide is 0.098in. Most sites seem to indicate the WWII thin kerf is 3/32" => 0.09375in which is too small to use my stock riving knife. However other places I've seen say its 0.100 (http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/pdf/WOOD-Saw-Blades-II-The-Retest.pdf).

Thanks.


----------



## coloradoclimber

Jon,

I just measured 10 of the teeth around my 40 tooth thin kerf WWII. Most of the teeth at the widest point came in at 0.0995, one came in at 0.0990, one at 0.100, and two at 0.1005.

On this very small sample I got a worst case spread of 1.5 mils with the majority coming in at 99.5 mils.

I wasn't being super careful and there could have been minor gunk on some of the teeth. So expect some variation for measurement technique and some for surface contaminates.


----------

